# Broken Microclimate: How to repair the internal fuse..



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

This video might be of use to people, 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fyD8fusU9s#t=27


----------



## organized chaos (Sep 6, 2012)

Great video,:2thumb: would the same go for a habistat mat stat?


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Great video thanks.

I've got a dimmer that had a bulb blow on it a little while ago and it stopped working. I haven't got round to checking either fuse yet but I've got that video on bookmark for when I do. 

I should have done it weeks ago but I had a spare stat!!


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

Microclimate run super fast fuses which can blow when a bulb blows I had the same happen to me and the guys at microclimate told me its due to a safety design


----------

